
How Post-Watergate Liberals Killed Their Populist Soul - ScottBurson
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/10/how-democrats-killed-their-populist-soul/504710/?single_page=true
======
ScottBurson
A fascinating piece about the politics of the New Deal and the 1960s, and how
the country forgot about the importance of antitrust enforcement.

Here's a tidbit:

 _By the late 1970s, the populist Brandeisian anti-monopoly tradition —
protecting communities by breaking up concentrations of power — had been air-
brushed out of the debate. And in doing so, America’s fundamental political
vision transformed: from protecting citizen sovereignty to maximizing consumer
welfare._

